# calcium phosphorus ratio for puppy



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

i know that this is important for a growing pup but i don't know what it should be. right now i am feeding brom go! duck formula but i would like to switch to another protein source. i want to rotate so he will get the nutrients from different protein sources.

i don't have any options for food... go! is the best food that i can find. 

they have go! natural grain free endurance formula. what do you think about this for a pup that could very likely grow to be 60 lbs or bigger.

ingredient:

Turkey Meal, Chicken Meal, de-boned Chicken, Russett Potato, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols (vit. E), Whole Dried Egg, Salmon Meal, Apple, Peas, Natural Flavour, Tomato Pomace, Duck Meal, Salmon Oil, Flax Seed Oil, Yeast Extract, Potassium Chloride, Taurine, Choline Chloride, Pumpkin, Carrots, Bananas, Blueberries, Cranberries, Lentil Beans, Broccoli, Spinach, Cottage Cheese, Alfalfa Sprouts, Chicory Root Extract, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Lactobacillus Casei, Enterococcus Faecium, Bifido-bacterium Thermophilum, dried Aspergillus Niger Fermentation Extract, dried Aspergillus Oryzae Fermentation Extract, Vitamins (vit. E, vit. C, niacin, inositol, vit. A, thiamine mononitrate, d-calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin, beta-carotene, vit. D3, folic acid, biotin, vit. B12), Minerals (zinc proteinate, copper sulfate, copper proteinate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite), Ascorbyl-polyphosphate, Garlic Powder, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Dried Rosemary.

guaranteed analysis:

Crude Protein (min) 34% 
Crude Fat	(min) 16%
Crude Fiber	(max) 3%
Moisture	(max) 10%
Calcium	(min) 1.8%
Phosphorus	(min) 1.2%
*Omega 6 Fatty Acids	(min) 3%
*Omega 3 Fatty Acids	(min) 0.5%

they also have now! grain free foods but i don't like that there are so few meat ingredients in the first 6 ingredients. here are the first 6 ingredients in the puppy formula: De-boned turkey, potato flour, pea, potato, whole dried egg, pea fibre

what do you think??


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

does anyone have any opinions on this?

thank you


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

ok, so i finally found a number online it says calcium : phosphorus should be 1.2:1 so that means the food listed above is not balanced. it has 1.2 % phosphorus and if i multiply that by 1.2 it would be 1.44. the calcium in the food is 1.8 %

is there any food that is balanced according to those numbers?

please, anyone, i need help!


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Here I found this for you: 

http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/picrender.fcgi?artid=1680828&blobtype=pdf


> During growth and lactation, Lewis recommends 1.0 to 1.8% calcium and 0.8070 to 1.6% phosphorus.


So I think the food you chose falls within the ranges for growing pups. 

Here's some more info:

http://www.stevesrealfood.com/facts/calcium-phosphorous.html
http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/breeding/calcium.htm


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

thank you 

the last site that you listed is the one that i found too. i find it hard to find good info online, well, i guess it is like that for everything, you have to be really picky.

i will switch (slowly) to the other flavour next time i get food.

thank you for your help


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

No prob. The food looks pretty good.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

thanks! 

the only other option that i have for "premium" food is canidae and i won't feed that.

well, there is evo and orijen but they are a 7 hour drive and a 3 1/2 hour drive away respectively, and they are both way off in the Ca: P ratio


----------

